# Chocolate Laid eggs



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

As title says, Chocolate laid her first egg on Oct 16th and her second on Oct 18th, 2006. Roger (Male) has been taking turns everyday and performing there duties as good parents should. 

ETH should be Nov. 6, 2006 AGW. 

Keep you guys posted


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congradulations! I have one of those lil darlins sitting on my lap right now.

Enjoy!

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> Congradulations! I have one of those lil darlins sitting on my lap right now.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Feather


Congrats to ya Rogersnest.

Feather~ I can only _imagin_ what it would be like. This is one aspect of pigeonry I have not yet experienced. But the way Paris and Barbie seemed to have bonded and share beaks lately, maybe....? Ok, I hope they hold out til spring.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Luck Victor!    

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rogersnest said:


> As title says, Chocolate laid her first egg on Oct 16th and her second on Oct 18th, 2006. Roger (Male) has been taking turns everyday and performing there duties as good parents should.
> 
> ETH should be Nov. 6, 2006 AGW.
> 
> Keep you guys posted


CONGRATS, Rogersnest!

Actually, I'm rootin' for my Birthday on NOVEMBER 5. Even if later, they will still be SCORPIO BIRDS and you will have your hands full! Scorpio birds have a mind of their own and invented "ATTITUDE!" Just ask my mate, Mr. Squeaks! BUT, they are sooooo lovable!


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

*How Eggciting!!*

Congrats from me too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, just remembered, "Chocolate covered eggs!"    ROFL


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

It should be anytime now.....


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Please for the record this is my first set of hatchlings 

What went wrong !!!! OMFG : ( 

I came home today And took a quick peek, and there was an egg shell with the cap missing ! 

The Male was sitting in his usual spot, a groweled at me like a hen would ! He's never done that his life. He came out so I took another peek and there was a little peeper. 

It wasn't moving, I not to sure if its dead or not, It was a little warm but.... : ( 

After he came back and to my shock he picked it up and flew across the room and dropped it. 

So I collected it (it didn't look alive but I'm no expert) and put it back.

I hope that it wasn't DOA EGG. Im very upset right now. 

(Please for the record this is my first set of hatchlings help me don't flame me)


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

The Other Egg is Due Nov 5th Sunday PST


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

OMFG - the other one just Hatched !!!!! - its alive

I hope this one lives


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, congratulations to you .. you are a pigeon grand parent .. I'm unclear if the first hatchling made it or not .. I hope they are both OK. You are in for a real treat witb pigeon babies!

Terry


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Bad News Neither hatchling made : (


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rogersnest said:


> Bad News Neither hatchling made : (


I'm so sorry. Do you have any idea what the problem might have been?

Terry


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Well the male is about 7-8 months old, and the female is ? age as she came from the wild, I believe now that had something to do with it. I don't thing it was being fed.

Being kept warm was not an issue as they are inside with me, and being tended to be each parent.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Rogersnest, Sorry to hear that your newly hatched squabs didn't survive.

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry the babies didn't make it.

Reti


----------

